# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Nga dallojnë besimtarët bektashinj nga besimtarët myslyman?

## besnikuu

Mirdita te gjitheve.
Jam e interesuar te di nga dallojne besimtaret bektashinje nga besimtaret myslyman ???????
Ju lutem me ktheni pgj sepse eshte nje ceshtje me rendesi per mua.
Te njejten teme e postova edhe tek komuniteti myslyman por nuk pata asnje pgj.
shpresoj  ne ndihmen tuaj.
Faliminderit

----------


## ATMAN

> Mirdita te gjitheve.
> Jam e interesuar te di nga dallojne besimtaret bektashinje nga besimtaret myslyman ???????
> Ju lutem me ktheni pgj sepse eshte nje ceshtje me rendesi per mua.
> Te njejten teme e postova edhe tek komuniteti myslyman por nuk pata asnje pgj.
> shpresoj  ne ndihmen tuaj.
> Faliminderit


duhet te kuptosh se thelbi i te gjitha religjioneve dhe sekteve kushdo qofshin ato ne te gjithe boten eshte dhe mbetet gjithmone i njejte persa i perket realitetit te tyre te brendshem shpirteror-spiritual

por ndryshojne ne ritualet e tyre te jashme dhe jane keto rituale te jashme qe sherbejne si shkak per injorantet ekstremiste per te bere luftera te ndryshme me karakter fetar

----------


## besnikuu

Faliminderit arturo!!!

Ndoshta nuk e ke kuptuar pyetjen time ose i je shmangur nje pgj konkrete.
Ne thelb ndoshta  fete jane te njejta,por nuk jam aplsolutisht dakort qe ndryshojne  vetem ritualet.
Eshte i njejte thoni ju besimi ne trinitet ATI_BIRI_SHPIRTI I SHENJTE me besimin ne ZOTIN NJE???????
Nuk jane ritualet ata qe ndajne fete,por eshte menyra se si ato e kane pranuar Zotin dhe si e perceptojne ate.
Ju mendoj se e  dini se myslymanet  anjhere nuk do  ti pershkruanit ALLAHUT femije gje te cilen e bejne kristjanet te cilet besojne se JEZUSI ishte biri I ZOTIT.Mund t`ju tregoj edhe shuem ndryshime te tjera qe i bejne fete te dallojne me njera-tjetren.
Por ajo qe desha te dij dhe te lutem te me pergjigjesh eshte:
Une e di qe  ju besoni ne Zotin nje ne Kur`an mesova dhe shume gjera nga shkrimet e tua te mesiperme,por nga myslymanet pavarsisht se besoni tek te njejtat gjara keni shume dallime.Nuk po flas per RITUALET ato jane gjera personale mendoj une per cdo jeri por per gjera te tjera si:
Ne KUR`AN  ndalohet alkoli bektashinjte edhe pse e parnojne Ku`ran-in si fjalen e Zotit nuk e zbatojne kete dispozite etj.Ka edhe disa dallime te tjera.
Prandaj te lutem n.q.se di dicka te me tregosh se nga ndryshojne dy besimtare nje bektashi dhe nje myslyman????
Te lutem pres pgj
Faliminderit

----------


## ATMAN

> Prandaj te lutem n.q.se di dicka te me tregosh se nga ndryshojne dy besimtare nje bektashi dhe nje myslyman????


nje ndryshim kryesor eshte koha se kur kane lindur keto dy religjione(kupto misione ne fillimet e tyre)

-islami ka lindur rreth 1400 vjet me pare ,ndersa bektashizmi ka lindur rreth 800 vjet me pare

-ne lidhje me faljet ditore ,muslimanet bejne 5 falje ne dite ,kurse bektashijte kane si obligim vetem dy falje ate te mengjesit dhe ate te mbremjes

-ne lidhje me literaturen ,muslimanet kane librin e shejte qe eshte kurani ,dhe thenjet e profetit qe quhen ndryshe edhe hadithe ,ndersa bektashijte i respektojne keto dy pika ,por pervec ketyre kane edhe nje literature te tyren autentike qe jane librat e shumte dhe poezite e shumta te hynqar haxhi bektash veliut ,shumica e librave jane ne persisht dhe turqisht dhe flejne gjume ne bibliotekat e turqise ,them flejne se nuk jane te perkthyera ne shqip qe ti njohim edhe ne 

-ne lidhje me festat pervec festave muslimane qe jane netet e mira dhe bajrami i madh dhe i vogel ,bektashijte mbajne nje ceremoni zije qe quhet matem ku besimtaret bektashinj qendrojne rreth dhjete dite te muajit henor muharrem pa pire uje per nder te deshmoreve te qorrbelase dhe nipit te profetit muhamed imam hysenit 
ndersa ne lidhje me festat bektashiane besimtaret bektashinj pervec ditelindjes se hazretit ali,( dhendrit te profetit muhamed) festojne edhe ditelindjen e themeluesit te bektashizmit hynqar haxhi bektash veliut , festojne edhe ditelindjen e hazretit fatime ,(vajza e profetit muhamed)

ne lidhje me ritualet , ne bektashizem ka dy lloje ritualesh  njeri ritual eshte i hapur per njerzit e thjeshte dhe anetaret shpirterore te teqeve ,ndersa kur eshte fjala per te hyre ne ceremonite mistike te mejdanit te teqese ketu hyjne vetem baballaret dervishleret dhe anetaret qe quhen ndryshe edhe myhybe 

kaq kisha per sot

----------


## albprofiler

E kam degjuar nje tregim nga nje sheh 

Njehere nje dervish nuk ishte duke agjeruar nje dite ne ramazan pasi qe ishte shume vape dhe i duhej te punonte shume ate dite ne fushe por edhe prej shendetit nuk ishte mire .

Para se me ardh iftari shkon ne qytet per te blere diçka dhe shkon te xhamia me pi uje .Por harron  se eshte ramazan  dhe i afrohet çeshmes dhe pin uje .
Ata xhemati qe ishin aty (me tewhida dhe besim te forte ) te gjithe ishin shtrire nen hije dhe e shikojshin se si ky po pin uje .

Me ne fund i drejtohen dervishit duke i thene se ktij i humbi besimi se pini uje ne ramazan dhe si nuk po e sheh se kta te tjeret jane duke agjeru .

Dervishi ju kerkoj falje dhe ju tha se kishte harruar per nje çast se eshte ramazan.
Pastaj ju tregoi se agjerimi dhe te gjitha adhurimet e tjera si edhe te keqijat qe i bene nje besimtar , ai besimtari do ti barte vete me kurrizin e vet .

Kurse per humbjen e besimit qe po thuani ju mbasi kam pire uje .

Ju garantoj se une po te kisha pire edhe krejt ujt e detit se une nuk e humbi besimin tim. Por ka besimtar qe edhe me nje pike uji ata e humbin besimin e tyre .

----------


## ATMAN

nje ndryshim tjeter midis besimtareve bektashinj dhe atyre mysliman eshte se :

-myslimanet e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te derrit 

ndersa

-bektashijte e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te lepurit

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Jam e interesuar te di nga dallojne besimtaret bektashinje nga besimtaret myslyman ???????



Pine alkohol, nuk luten me detyrim 5 here ne dite, kane shenjtore e ikona, kane nje sistem te ngjashem me manastirin e murgun, kane rituale mistike.

Eshte vertet nje miks i bukur mes Islamit dhe Krishterimit.

Ne relacion me Islamin ata jane vertet heretike (heretik do te thote 'te mendosh ndryshe'). Idete e tyre krahasuar me Islamin tradicional jane po aq revolucionare sa idete e Jezuit karshi Judaizmit ortodoks.

----------


## gjilani06

I Nderuar,

shume i menqur shitesh (me shkrime te huaja).
Pa me trego te lutem se ku qendron e shenuar se Bektashinjte e kane telejuar ngrenjen e mishit te Derrit?
Mos o i nderuar se ben mekat te madh qe thua gjepura te tilla!!! Mos te lutem, mos perhap dezinformata se keto jane vetem shpifje te atyre te cileve ia ka endja ngrenjen e mishit te derrit dhe pimjen e alkoholit. Keto nuk kane te bejne asgje as me bektashizmin e vertete e as me muslimanizmin.




> nje ndryshim tjeter midis besimtareve bektashinj dhe atyre mysliman eshte se :
> 
> -myslimanet e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te derrit 
> 
> ndersa
> 
> -bektashijte e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te lepurit

----------


## ATMAN

Misticizma islame dhe bektashizma

Misticizma apo tesavvufi,sic njihet nga bota islame,eshte gjalleria shpirterore  e njeriut ,eshte fruti  qe del kur njeriu zhduk egozmen dhe lakmine  materjale me anen e rregullave spirituale dhe behet zoterues i fronit te zemres.
Misticizma eshte ajo njohuri qe e udheheq njeriun ne rrugen e njohurise dhe persosmerise ,dhe e pajis me te gjitha parimet morale ,e kullon nga turbullirat materjale dhe i ploteson qellimin duke e bashkuar me te dashurin e tij ZOTIN e madh .
Me fjale te tjera misticizma ne islamizme nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse pasqyra e gjallerise shpirterore .pse fitimi qe ben njeriu njeriu duke ndjekur misticizmen eshte se duke luftuar me epshet dhe duke i frenuar ato ,spastron vehten gris,cjerr ,te gjitha perdet e ndjenjave trupore dhe kullon zemren nga cdo turbullire .Atehere  zhduken te gjitha  shtazore dhe fillon  pjesa shpirterore te mare fryme ,te pasqyrohet dhe te vihet ne dukje .
Mistiket islame kete teze e bazojne ne fjalen e larte hyjnore ,e cila eshte :
Nuk me nxe mua as qielli dhe as dheu , me nxe vetem zemra e besimtarit e besimtarit te bindur 
Pra nga kjo kuptohet se se tek njeriu i vertete ,brenda ne zemren e tij ,ekziston drita e ZOTIT vete ,dhe kjo drite shkelqen kur i heqim vetes cdo te keqe dhe epsh,ashtu sic i heqim diamantit te gjitha balterat dhe llumet qe e rrethojne 
Me kete menyre njeriu shejterohet ,arrin shkalle me te larta morale dhe spirituale te ekzistences dhe i zbulohen te gjitha thesaret e fshehta dhe mbetet i shkrire ne fronin e ZOTIT ,se ciles ne gjuhen spirituale mistiket islame i thone :bleta: EKA BILLAH  (mbetje tek ZOTI)

----------


## ATMAN

Ndjekja ne bektashizme (suluqi)

Ndjekja apo suluqi eshte udhetimi shpirteror qe ben ndjekesi aspirant spiritual bektashian ,kur dorezohet ,saliq do te thote ndjekes ,apo udhetar 
Qellimi me kete lloj udhetimi eshte perpjekja qe ben ndjekesi per te arritur tek zoti ,me anen e udhezimeve qe i jep udherrefenjesi 
Me kete ndjekje shpirterore qellimi eshte qe ndjekesi te pregatitet te permisoj moralin ,duhet te frenoje epshin nga lakmija per grada ,apo per cilesira te kesaj bote,duhet te ruhet nga madheshtia,nga ambicja,nga genjeshtra ,nga marra neper goje(thashethemet) nga doreshtrengimi(kopracia),nga demtimi i tjetrit,dhe me fjale te tjera nga te gjitha veset ,gabimet dhe mekatet-dhe te pajiset me cilesirat me te larta njerzore, si bije fjala me dije ,butesi,ndjeshmeri,hir,drejtesi,e te tjera te ketij lloji,ky rregull nuk eshte vetem per bektashijte,por per te gjithe mistiket spirituale te te gjitha llojeve dhe religjoneve
Nje nga mistiket e medhenj shpirterore islame ,Ismail Hakiu,thote per ndjekjen :
ndjekja vjen kur injorancen e kemben me dije, te gjitha veset e keqija i khten me cilesi dhe virtyte te mira, dhe kur zhduk veten tende per tu ndricuar me zotin 
me ndjekjen jane marre dhe shume mistike te tjere ,Myhidin Arebiu,ne librin e tijfutuhati meqijjethote per ndjekesin se eshte ai udhetar qe udheton drejt pozitave te afrimit me zotin,por jo me anen e dijes,por me anen e gjendjes shpirterore ,sepse dija e mistikut eshte gjithnje me gjetje(hal)dhe me te pare(jakin)
nje tjeter mistik ,kashaniu,e perkufizon keshtu ndjekjen:
ndjekje quhet pastrimi i shtepise se zemres nga cdo mendim tjeter ,perverse zotit dhe pregatitja e vendit te tij ne te
kjo do te thote te zbrazet zemra nga cdo gje tjeter ,qe te afrohet shfaqja e zotit ne te
ndjekja apo udhetimi ne misticizme kane pothuaj nje kuptim,vetem se ndjekja apo udhetimi jane dy llojesh

1-ndjekja e rruges me udhetime te largeta
2-ndjekja shpirterore

per ndjekjen per ndjekjen me udhetime te largita nuk do te bejme fjale ,ketu do te meremi me ndjekjen morale,dhe shpirterore , e cila ka kater shkalle:

-ndjekja e pare eshte UDHETIMI DREJT ZOTIT (sejr-ilellah),kjo domethene te ngrihesh nga pozita e vetes qe ndodhesh dhe te drejtohesh drejt esences se vertete ,zotit,me fjale te tjera ,te mundohesh te arrish ne majen me te larte te pozites se tij ,kjo behet kur grumbulli i mbulesave te cilat te ndajne nga zoti,te ngrihen fare ,te zhduken dhe te afrohesh tek ai
kjo mund te shpjegohet edhe me nje shembull tjeter ,me levizjen e nje njohurie,domethene te nisesh nga njohurite me te uleta dhe duke perparuar neper shkallet e njohurive shkon tek ajo me e larta fare qe eshte njohuria e zotit,se ciles ne gjuhen spirituale mistike islame i thone (ilmi-ledun) ose njohuri hyjnore,e tille njohuri arrihet vetem kur fshin e patron zemren nga cdo gje ose njohuri tjeter dhe e qeron nga te gjitha,pervec zotit,kesaj sic e kemi thene dhe permendur i thone shkrirje per zotin FENA-FILLAH

-e dyta nga keto udhetime eshte udhetimi tek zoti(sejr-fillah) arrihet kur ndjekesi me cilesite e zotit dhe me moralin e mbiemrit te tij,fundi i ketij udhetimi shpirteror eshte ngritja fare e mbulesave dhe shfaqja e njohurise hyjnore,qe permendem me siper(ilmi-ledum),kjo grade ka kuptimin gjithashtu qe ndjekesi ne kete pozite te shkrihet ne njesine e zotit dhe te mbetet ne kete polite divine,se ciles mistiket bektashi i thone :majmun duke kercyer: betje tek zoti(beka-bilah)

-e treta eshte udhetimi me zotin,qellimi ,me kete eshte qe i pastruan nga cdo lende dhe i shkrire(larguar) fare nga dualizma futet ne divinitet dhe shetit me keto cilesi ,kjo eshte pozita e afrimit,qe quhet me i aferm se nga harku me shigjeten ,e cila eshte shpjeguar ne kuran ne kaptinen e nexhmit me fjalet kabe kavsejni ev edna ky eshte kulmi i shejterise ,qe ne kete grade njekesit nuk i ka mbetur as therrime ,as shenje,eshte njesuar krejt(me zotin) ,kesaj sic i thame, i thone: sejr-meallah(udhetim me zotin) qe te shpjegohet me mire burimin ky verset e ka keshtu: profetit Muhamed a.s. kur ishte i vetmuar ne shpellenhirra ju paraqit ne fytyre njeriu engjelli xhebrail dhe per ta frymezuar ju afrua me prane se shigjeta nga harku,domqthene ju ngjit fare,kete teze e kane interpretuar me shpjegime te ndryshme komentatoret e kuranit dhe i japin shume shpjegime te gjata,te cilat nuk eshte nevosa ti permendim ketu se nuk i pershtaten temes tone

-e katerta eshte udhetimi nga zoti(sejr-anillah)qe domethene se i pajisur me graden e njesimit,kthehet per ne grumbull ,qellimi eshte me kete qe nga froni i zotit kthehet ne popull per te stervitur e pjekeruar gjithe kerkuesit,apo ndjekesit,kesaj polite i thone mbetje pas zhdukjes ose dukje pas humbjes,kjo grade eshte pozita me e larte nga te gjitha pozitat e tjera
shkurtazi nga te gjitha shpjegimet qe dhame me siper merret vash se per tu afruar prane zotit me pare duhet te heqim dore fare nga cdo gje pervec atij(zotit) dhe ti drejtojme syte e zemres vetem nga AI ,domethene mendimin dhe zemren ta kemi gjithnje tek AI

tani vjen puna te mendojme se cfare pregatitje duhet te bejme per kete udhetim dhe cgjera duhet te kemi me vete
 mendimi i pergjithshem i mistikeve,dhe ne rradhe te pare i bektashijve eshte se per kete udhetim ,me pare se cdo gje duhet te gjesh nje udherrefenjes te mbaruar(te realizuar) e te persosur (myrshidi qamil) i cili te udheheqi dhe te udhezoje ne kete udhetim te gjate dhe te veshtire
udherrefenjesi eshte ai qe nuk te le te humbasesh rrugen,te shpeton nga rreziqet qe te mund te paraqiten dhe nga dyshimet e mendimeve te keqija qe mund te vijne,vetem me anen e udheheqesit shpirteror i kapercen te gjitha dhe arrin ne objektivin e deshiruar aq shume,vetem pa kete(udheheqesin)nuk mund te udhetohet,le te kesh dije sa te duash .le te jesh i shkathet,nuk mund tja arrish kurre qellimit i vetem ,kete gje mund ta shpjegojme me nje shembell te thjeshte ne praktike:
nje njeri le ti dije vendet te gjitha mire ,por nese nuk i ka shkelur me kembe ,nuk mund te kete eksperience ,per shembull ,cdo njeri e di se sheqeri eshte i embel ,por po nuk e ka provuar,shijuar,nuk mund te kuptoje se cfare lloji eshte embelsira e tij,kur ta shijoje atehere i vjen nga njohuria e embelsires e plote dhe e aferme dhe e di pa pike dyshimi,se ciles ne gjuhen mistike bektashiane i thone dije e aferme(ilmi-jekin)
nga keto te gjitha kuptohet se per tu afruar ne rrugen e zotit duhet nje udhetim,gje e cila eshte detyra e udheheqesit ,apo e udherrefenjesit,qe ne gjuhen mistike i thone TESLIQ ,domethene udhetim

----------


## BLEDI22

> Mirdita te gjitheve.
> Jam e interesuar te di nga dallojne besimtaret bektashinje nga besimtaret myslyman ???????
> Ju lutem me ktheni pgj sepse eshte nje ceshtje me rendesi per mua.
> Te njejten teme e postova edhe tek komuniteti myslyman por nuk pata asnje pgj.
> shpresoj  ne ndihmen tuaj.
> Faliminderit


N.q.se je ne dyshim se kush eshte feja e vertete midis bektashij dhe mysliman.
 Perpiqu te mesosh per Islamin.  Se ka ndryshim midis Islamit dhe myslimanit.
Sikur ka ndryshim midis babait dhe prindit.  Baba eshte vetem emri qe merr kur nje burri i lind nje femije,  ndersa per tu bere prind eshte veshtire duhet qe te kujdesesh per femine, ta ushqeshe ate, ta veshesh, ta edukoshe etj.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

Nje here Haxhi Bektashin e pyeten se cila ishte gjeja me e mire ne bote dhe Ai u pergjigj:
"Gjeja me e mire ne bote eshte zemra e dervishit,qe permend Zotin".
Pastaj shtoi :
"Ai qe e shkon kohen kot,por dashuron Zotin eshte me i mire nga ai qe kendon Kuranin,por mendjen dhe zemren nuk i ka tek Zoti".
Kur e pyeten ne nje rast tjeter Haxhi Bektashin se kush ishte me te vertete i "kuptuar"1)
,Ai u pergjigj:
"I kuptuar,apo i persosur,eshte ai qe sdo tja dije fare nga kjo bote se cka e ku ka dhe jo ai qe vesh hirka te grisura e ri me sixhade ne dore,por qe zemren e ka te zbrazet."




Nje dite nje Dervish i kerkoi leje Haxhi Bektashit te udhetonte.
Pse kerkon te udhetosh -e pyeti Haxhi Bektashi dervishin
Burre i vertete!Uji po nuk eci,bie ere te keqe-u pergjigj Dervishi
Atehere Haxhi Bektashi ju pergjigj:
Pse nuk behe det,qe as te mos rjedhesh,e as te mbash ere.Zogjte qe fluturojne nuk mund te arrijne qiellin,por ngrihen aq lart
sa per ti mos ti kapur kembet neper caqet qe ngrehin njerezit per ti kapur.Keshtu edhe nje Dervish,edhe sikur te mos ta arije shkallen e persosmerise,kur largohet nga bota e trubullirave i lehtesohet pak barra dhe shpeton nga ajo brenge.Pse te miret kane thene :"Kush qendron ne nje vend behet burre dhe kush udheton gjen burra."




1) Ketu ka kuptimin i persosur,njeri qe ka kuptuar gjithcka

----------


## ATMAN

Duke komentuar nje thenie te Profetit Muhamed AS ,"Kush ka njohur veten e vet,ka njohur Perendine"
Haxhi Bektashi tha:
"Ne baze te kesaj thenieje mund te thuhet se kushdo qe e njohu Zotin me cilesimin e Perendishem,
njohu veten e vet me cilesine e Perunjsit,domethene se njohu varferimin e Tij,njohu pasurine e Perendise.
Kushdo qe njohu veten plot mundime,njohu Zotin me vendosmeri.Kushdo qe njohu veten me te meta,njohu Perendine te persosur.Kushdo qe njohu veten me ndricim,njohu Zotin te Shkelqyer dhe kushdo qe njohu veten duke u zhdukur,e njohu Perendine ne mbetje te perjetshme.

                                     *   *   *


Haxhi Bektashi ka thene:
"Jane pese gjera qe eshte mekate te ndodhin:
e para- edhte drita qe ndizet ne mes te qiellit
e dyta- eshte paraqitja e gjese se bukur perpara te verberit
e treta- eshte renia shi nje token qe eshte lluce
e katerta-eshte paraqitja e nje gjelle te mire nje njeriu qe eshte i ngopur
e pesta -eshte te thuash fjale te larta perpara injorantit."


                                  *  *   *

Haxhi Bektashi tregon nje ngjarje nga Profeti Mojsi AS se Zoti i madh  i ka thene Profetit Mojsi keto fjale:
Une kam ndertuar nje shtepi prej drite dhe e lashe amanet ne brendshmerine e njeriut.Emrin ia ngjita zemer.Ajo eshte ne nje gjendje te tille hyjnore qe eshte me e gjere nga cdo gje ne bote.Dhenia e asaj shtepie eshte njohuria.Qielli i saj eshte Besimi.Dielli i saj eshte deshira.Hena e saj eshte dashuria.Yjet e saj jane njohurite.Malet e saj jane lutjet.Pema e saj eshte sherbimi.Gjethet e saj jane qendrimi.Fruti i saj eshte kuptimi.Kjo shtepi ka kater porta : e para eshte DIJA,e dyta eshte BUTESIA e treta eshte DURIMI e katerta eshte FALENDERIMI.
1

----------


## ATMAN

> Mirdita te gjitheve.
> Jam e interesuar te di nga dallojne besimtaret bektashinje nga besimtaret myslyman ???????
> Ju lutem me ktheni pgj sepse eshte nje ceshtje me rendesi per mua.
> Te njejten teme e postova edhe tek komuniteti myslyman por nuk pata asnje pgj.
> shpresoj  ne ndihmen tuaj.
> Faliminderit



Bektashinjte besojne Zotin e Madh e te vertete,Muhamed-Aline,Hatixhen,
Fatimene,Hasanin e Hysejnin.Besojne te dymbedhjete Imamet qe jane: 	
	IMAM ALIU
IMAM HASANI
IMAM HYSEJNI
IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
IMAM MUSA QAZIMI
IMAM ALI RIZAJ
IMAM MUHAMED TEKIU
IMAM ALI NEKIU
IMAM HASENI ASKERIU
IMAM MUHAMED MEHDIU 	
	Te gjithe Bektashinjte kane per At Aline dhe per Nene Fatimene.Besojne te
gjithe te "Lumturit",te tanishem e te shkuar.Besojne sidomos ne miresine te cilen e adhurojne.Pervec senjtoreve,qe u permenden me siper,te cilet i
dashurojne me shpirt,Bektashinjte besojne gjithashtu Moisine,Shen-Merine,krishtin dhe sherbestaret e tij.
I pari i Bektashinjve eshte Imam Xhafer sadiku dhe perkujdestari i tyre eshte Haxhi Bektash Veliu,qe rrjed nga e njejta familje.
Te siperpermendurit kane thene :Bej mire e mos bej te keqen.
Ne keto fjale permblidhet e gjithe feja e Bektashinjve.Ne kete fe mbreteron e vereteta,drejtesia,urtesia dhe te gjitha vetijat e mira.Feja e
Bektashinjve eshte nje ruge e gjere,perpara se ciles shtrihen miredashja
miresia,vellazerimi,miqesia,nderi,sjellja njerezore dhe te gjitha te mirat.Kjo
rruge,ne njeren ane eshte e mbushur me lule te urtesise dhe ne anen tjeter me lulet e se vertetes.
Pa vellazerimin,urtesine dhe dashurine ndaj se vertetes nuk mund te jesh nje Bektashi i vertete.
Per Bektashine,Gjithesia eshte perendija vete dhe njeriu perfytyron Perendine.
Njeriu,gjersa kryen vepra te mira,permbush deshiren e Perendise dhe te
Engjujve te vertete.
Per kete shkak Bektashinjte deshirojne te kryejne te miren e bekuar dhe e urrejne dhe e hedhin poshte te keqen e mallkuar.
Te njeriu eshte vete Perendia.Kur Perendia desh te vinte ne dukje vehten krijoi Njerine.
Rruga qe ndjekin Bektashinjte eshte e hapur dhe e drejte: eshte rruga e urtesise dhe e miresise per ata qe jane te zgjuar.
Per Bektashinjte,cdo gje e keqe eshte e ndaluar:veset,veprimet e pa drejta
mosbesnikerite,dinakerite jane te mallkuara.
Bektashizmi eshte zeri i Perendise dhe i te gjithe shenjtoreve.

*Katekizma e Bektashinjve eshte Gjithesia dhe sidomos njeriu sepse i Madhi Ali ka thene:"Njeriu eshte nje liber qe flet,feja eshte nje fjale e vetme.por te paditurit e kane shtuar.Feja qendron ne zemer dhe nuk eshte e shkruar ne karte.". 
*	NAIM FRASHERI

----------


## Norça.li

*

Pershendetje
E kisha nje pyetje:
Si e shikojne bektashinjte ceshtjen e ringjalljes?

Iu falemnderit paraprakisht!


***

----------


## Zarathustra.

Bektashinjte si nje sekt me liberal, kane qene edhe me te kulturuar ne pergjithesi, e kane nxjerre njerez te shquar, si Frashellinjte, Baba Faja Martaneshi. Pjesa tjeter e myslimaneve shqiptare (ku bej pjese edhe vete) kane qene pothuajse inekzistent kur vjen puna te kontriubonin ne kulturen kombetare, kjo sidomos gjate periudhes 1500-1900.

----------


## Alket123

> nje ndryshim tjeter midis besimtareve bektashinj dhe atyre mysliman eshte se :
> 
> -myslimanet e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te derrit 
> 
> ndersa
> 
> -bektashijte e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te lepurit


ndryshimi kryesor eshte bektashinjte jane myslymane,
*por shkolle tjeter e praktikimit te islamit ==>> ne metoda dhe menyra te tjera.*

-myslimanet e kane te ndaluar ngrenjen e mishit te derrit 
bektashinjte e hane mishin e derrit

-myslimanet e kane te ndaluar pirjen e alkolit
bektashinjte e pijne alkolin

-myslimanet i vene grave ferexhe
bektashinjte NUK i vene grave mbulesa ne koke.

e te tjera te cilat bejne bektashizmin ndryshe nga myslymanet e tjere.

----------


## antropomorfi

Kjo pune eshte lesh harapi! Sunite nuk i konsiderojne shiitet myslimane dhe anasjelltas. Te dy keta nuk quajne myslimane bektashinjte, te cilet nga ana e tyre kane si liber te shenjte kuranin, dhe tallen gjithe diten me suni e shiite te marre se bashku! 
Hajde e merre vesh kete pune!

----------


## Alket123

> Kjo pune eshte lesh harapi! Sunite nuk i konsiderojne shiitet myslimane dhe anasjelltas. Te dy keta nuk quajne myslimane bektashinjte, te cilet nga ana e tyre kane si liber te shenjte kuranin, dhe tallen gjithe diten me suni e shiite te marre se bashku! 
> Hajde e merre vesh kete pune!


jo vetem sunite dhe shiitet nuk e kane konsideruar njeri tjetrin myslymane qemoti, para se amerika te ekzistonte si shtet =>> por "sot"  kane deshire te zhdukin njeri tjetrin.

bektashinjte, sunite, shiitet kane kuranin si liber kryesor. shiitet =>> e anashkalojne kuranin me shkollat e tyre.

nje shembull bizare: shiitet mund te i rruajne mjekrat, sunite vene pushkatojnen 30 berbere ne bagdad nga inati

sa per bektashinjte, zor se "babai i teqese" ka lexuar 1 faqe nga kurani ne jeten e tij.

----------


## mystic_romeo

po ju jap nje pergjigje qe jam interesuar dhe kam marre nga baba TAHIRI (i ndjere tani).....baba i Teqese "Arabati baba" ne Tetove.

Bekteshizmi eshte doktrine islame dhe bekteshite dhe teqete ne muslimanizem luajne te njejtin rol si manastiret dhe murget e murgereshat ne krishterizem!

kjo eshte me fjale te shkurtera!

----------

